# Pigeon Sitting on Another's Nest



## Chimerical Beast (Oct 28, 2019)

So, two of my pigeons seem uninterested in sitting on their eggs (they did that last time, too, but they're young and this is their second clutch). One of my other pigeons decided that nest was a perfect place to lay her own egg despite there being a seperate nest just for her and her mate (no second egg as of yet, and it's her first time).

She seems to be sitting on the nest; not sure if the male is yet. Can two pigeons sit on four eggs and not have all of them die? Will the pigeons who laid the first set of eggs develop pigeon milk? 

What should I do?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Remove the 2 older eggs. Just for in case 4 babies hatch and that will be too much for 2 pigeons to feed and to keep warm. Pigeons develop crop milk close to the time of the eggs hatching, so the couple that abandoned their nest won't develop it. How long did they incubate the eggs?


----------



## Chimerical Beast (Oct 28, 2019)

Marina B said:


> Remove the 2 older eggs. Just for in case 4 babies hatch and that will be too much for 2 pigeons to feed and to keep warm. Pigeons develop crop milk close to the time of the eggs hatching, so the couple that abandoned their nest won't develop it. How long did they incubate the eggs?


I removed one of the eggs. I candled it, and it didn't even halve a yolk! It was very small... The other one...I don't know? And they laid it 6 days ago, and sat on it for a couple days, maybe? I've been working and going to class, so I haven't watched them the entire time. I was going to let them keep the eggs so the hen didn't lay again for a while so she could build up her calcium. 

The hen that took over will either lay her second egg today, or she will only have one egg this time.


----------

